# Wago 750-872 mit 652 Klemme für MODBUS RTU Kommunikation --> häufige CRC Fehler



## Ossi (5 Juli 2013)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Problem mit der Kommunikation zwischen einer WAGO und einem Modbus Slave über MODBUS RTU. Prinzipiell steht die Kommunikation und die Daten können ausgelesen werden, es kommt aber zu vielen CRC Fehlern. Die Leitungslänge ist ca. 2 m und Abschlusswiderstände sind gesetzt. Das Programm habe ich unten mal angefügt. Es basiert auf einer Anwendungshilfe von WAGO und sollte demnach ja gut funktionieren. 
Bei der Konfiguration der Task bin mir nicht sicher. Vielleicht gibt ja ein Timing_Problem. Das Modbus RTU Programm läuft zyklisch alle 3 ms, das Hauptprogramm PLC_PRG alle 20 ms. Zusätzlich gibt es noch ein Programm zur Modbus TCP Kommunikation mit 10 ms und ein LON Programm mit 25 ms.
Im Modbus RTU Programm soll alle 25 ms die Daten abgeholt werden, vielleicht ist das zu kurz. Aber auch ein Wert von 100 ms hat keine Besserung gebracht. Hier wurde der CRC Fehler nur langsamer inkrementiert.

Vielleicht hat jemand ja einen Tipp, wie man den Fehler eingrenzen oder minimieren könnte. 

Das Programm ist angefügt!

Gruß,

Ossi


----------

